# سؤال من بريدي الخاص : الربط بين مولد وطاقة شمسية ...



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مايو 2009)

*



السلام عليكم اخي العزيز استاذ محمد اتمنى لكم التوفيق في مسعاكم واتقدم لكم بهذا المشروع البسيط
المشروع بكل بساطة هو ربط محرك كهربائي مع مولد ,المحرك يشغل ابتداءا من اي مصدر للكهرباء وعند توليد الكهرباء في المولد نحول تغذية المحرك على طاقة المولد لتصبح دورة مغلقة, لكن.. مشاكل هذه الطريقة هي بفقدان الطاقة (ميكانيكية كانت ام كهربائية) لا اريد ان ادخل بالتفاصيل , وهذه المفاقيد ستؤدي الى تلاشي الطاقة شيئا فشيئا الى ان يتوقف المحرك عن الدوران وبذلك ينقطع توليد الكهرباء,
اما فكرتي التي اود ان تساعدوني فيها هي باضافة طاقة عن طريق اشعة الشمس تغطي الطاقة المفقودة وبذلك نحصل على توليد مستمر في فترة النهار على اقل تقدير وسؤالي هو كيف نمزج بين الطاقة المتولدة من المولد والطاقة المتولدة من الشمس لنغطي المفاقيد ارجو مشاركتي بافكاركم مع التقدير ,انتظر ردودكم مع تحياتي الخالصة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
السؤال كان من الاخ سلمان عزيز

=========

:34:*​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مايو 2009)

سؤال رائع ومهم جدا ....

تابعت برنامج وثائقي كامل يناقش هذه الفكرة .....

لكن نقطة مهمة .... سأجيب بغض النظر عن فكرتك بجعل المولد يحرك الموتور والتي تحتاج لتوضيح فمثلا ...

فهذا المولد يعمل على ماذا هل على المحرك نفسه ؟ ام على طاقة رياح أو مياه جارية أو ماذا ؟

وهل الربط بينه وبين المحرك مباشر ؟

بالنسبة للاجابة فان هناك طرق عدة لربط مصدري طاقة مختلفين في النوعية فطاقة الشمس طاقة dc وطاقة المولد

أو التوربين طاقة ac أو جهد لنكون ادق ....

يمكن تحويل ال AC ل dc باستخدام المحولات وتخزين كلا الطاقتين في بطاريات خاصة ومن ثم 

استخدامها مرة اخرى

انظر الشكل






​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مايو 2009)

مصدر مزيد من المعلومات 

http://homemadepowerplant.wordpress.com/


----------



## سلمان عزيز (25 مايو 2009)

في البداية اشكرك على الرد 
واود توضيح فكرتي اكثر, ان المحرك الكهربائي يربط مع رأس التوليد مباشرتا, في بداية الامر يأخذ هذا المحرك كهرباء من اي مصدر اخر كأن يكون مولدت المنزل وعند ما يدور المحرك سيدور معه المولد وسينتج كهرباء ثم نقوم بتحويل تغذية المحرك الكهربائي من مولدة المنزل الى رأس التوليد عن طريق ghang over يدوي او كونتكتر اوتوماتيكي وبعدها نقوم بأطفاء مولدة المنزل وبذلك حصلنا على مصدر للكهرباء بدون خسائر للوقود , هذا في حالة حل مشكلة المفاقيد (الميكانيكية والكهربائية) والتي يدور مشروعنا حول كيفية التعويض عنها(اي المفاقيد) من خلال الطاقة الشمسية 
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة لكم
وسؤال اخر هل يمكن ربط الطاقة الشمسية بعد تحويلها الى a.c. الى الطاقة المتولدة من المولد عن طريق جهاز التزامن ؟ وهل هذا الربط يعوض الطاقة المفقودة ؟
مع شكري وتقديري لجهودكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2009)

أخي لا أظن أن بوسعك تعويض الطاقة المفقودة بهذه الطريقة لان النظامين لا يمكن ربطهما معا مباشرة لان نوعية 

التيار مختلفة .... لكن الحل الأكيد أن تربط المولد والخلايا الشمسية على البطاريات الشاحنة....

لكن أخي لاحظ فكرتك كفكرة المولد دائم الحركة ولاحظ أن في مثل هذه العملية المصدر المتجدد هو فقط الخلايا

أما المولد فهو يعمل على المتور وبالتالي العزم المطلوب له يعتبر حمل ....

بكل تأكيد يمكن للخلايا أن تدعم دائرتك لكن سيكون الحمل الأكبر عليها ....


----------

